# Mincemeat Muffins



## Raine (Jul 25, 2005)

*Mincemeat Muffins*


2 cups flour
2/3 cup sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup milk
2 eggs
6 tablespoons melted butter, cooled
1 tablespoon grated orange peel
2/3 cup prepared mincemeat (jarred mincemeat)
Preheat the oven to 400F degrees. Place paper liners in a twelve-cup muffin pan. Combine the flour, sugar, baking powder, cinnamon and salt in a mixing bowl and set aside. In a separate bowl, combine the milk, eggs, melted butter and orange peel, mixing well. Stir in the mincemeat. Add the flour, stirring just until blended. Do not over-mix. Divide the batter among the muffin cups. Bake about 25 minutes, until the muffins are golden brown and a wooden pick inserted in the center comes out clean. Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------

